# RIP Baby Robert :(



## OdessaStud (Sep 12, 2007)

Baby Robert James Rainbow died on my front lawn yesterday at 12:10pm, he was 4 months old.
I write this as a document becauses this is the only way I can really get my message across to you all.
Baby Robert was born on the 11/06/07 and was a beutifull little boy, his parents are a very young couple that already have a 2 year old little girl, yesterday Tuesday 11th September Roberts parents pulled into my drive way distressed because he wasnt breathing and as they had no phone I was their nearest help.
I called triple 0 straight away and followed the operators instructions to the word but unfortunatly little baby Robert died in my arms.
The ambulance arrived 30 minutes after the first call and little Robert did not have a chance.I breathed his last breathe into his little lungs and it was not enough to save him.
Please give your kids an extra hug and kiss tonight and remember how precious life really is, 
I am finding it very hard to come to grips with the fact that a little baby died in my arms 
RIP Robbie


----------



## sxc_celly (Sep 12, 2007)

Im very sorry to hear it Odessa. That is a beautiful message your getting across - well done and i hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this terrible tragedy. I don't know what to say  My worst nightmare would be to lose my baby. I hope you are alright. Make sure to take care of yourself Odie..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 12, 2007)

dam that sucks,sorry to hear dude RIP to the poor little one .
i hope the greiving parents find some peace


----------



## wood_nymph (Sep 12, 2007)

30 minute response to a distressed breathing baby, that's apalling usless your in a rural setting. 
you responed a lot more calmly and rationaly then most would in that situation you gave him the best chance anyone could


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2007)

You know you did all you could, but that doesn't take the pain away. I can't imagine having to do what you did, or how you are feeling. 
You and Robbies family are in my thoughts 

R.I.P Robbie


----------



## noidea (Sep 12, 2007)

I too am terribly sorry to hear this and our thoughts and prayers are with you and little roberts family.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 12, 2007)

Ohh that is so sad, I got goosebumps reading your story. My thoughts go out to both you and the family of little Robert.


----------



## bitey (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah its a real downer to hear that odessastud i gave that hug extra tight after your story


----------



## M.bredl.mad (Sep 12, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about it.


----------



## bouncn (Sep 12, 2007)

so sad the poor little fella

i was reading it out loud to my GF and i got a lump in my throat.

I have a little one and it really hits home how lucky I am.

Sorry and RIP little guy


----------



## Kyro (Sep 12, 2007)

Odie, I just put my little 4 month old boy to bed & had to go back in to kiss him after reading this.I am truly so sorry for the pain you & poor little Robbies family are feeling right now.You are all in my thoughts tonight & I will light a candle for Robbie:cry:


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 12, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers are with the family of this little boy. I could not imagine the pain it must be to endure at the loss of a child.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 12, 2007)

Thankyou everyone 
I thought I knew pain when my husband died, 
What a fool I was 
RIP Robbie
So Sorry


----------



## scorps (Sep 12, 2007)

thats so sad


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 12, 2007)

No words can express anything i feel for you and the family atm.

I will now go and give my kids a big kiss and cuddle.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## hornet (Sep 13, 2007)

omg odie, thats heartbreaking, my thoughts go out to you and his family


----------



## nvenm8 (Sep 13, 2007)

condolences to you all


----------



## method (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats so sad, the poor lil dude, RIP


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 13, 2007)

That's horrible!! 
Strength to you and the parents.


----------



## Lozza (Sep 13, 2007)

thats terrible news Odessa :cry:
my sympathy goes out to you and the family


----------



## tan (Sep 13, 2007)

So sorry Odie,all my best to you and the family. I myself have just spent the night in hospital with my 2 year old daughter who had an asthma attack (first time) it was pretty severe and very scary. I guess I am lucky I have it and know what to do to help her. It's all very scary and I couldn't imagine losing any of my kids. That would be my biggest fear in life. Chin up Odie and well done for trying....


----------



## channi (Sep 13, 2007)

Odessa I am sorry that you had to experience such a traumatic event, I hope you are looking after yourself as well as Robbie's Mum and Dad and big sis. I am deeply sorry for their and your loss.


----------



## pavlova (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of this, what sad news
My thoughts and big hugs go out to you and the family.

PAV


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

Odessa thats terrible news. My thoughts go to you, Robbies parents and big sister. It must have been a really hard thing to endure and i hope you are all ok. Ill be hugging my nephew on Saturday extra tight who is very special to me


----------



## krissy78 (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG... That is aweful, my heartfelt wishes go out to you and this little angels family. 

I have 4 children my youngest only 18 months and it really is amazing how much we take for granted until something like this happens. It has been half an hour since reading post and i am still in tears for you and his parents. Rest easy in the fact that you did your best my love and prayers to you all.:cry:


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 13, 2007)

:cry:


----------



## Ange (Sep 13, 2007)

My heart goes out to you honey, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Mystery (Sep 13, 2007)

wood_nymph said:


> 30 minute response to a distressed breathing baby, that's apalling usless your in a rural setting.
> you responed a lot more calmly and rationaly then most would in that situation you gave him the best chance anyone could



Odie lives 45 minutes from town - that would have been why the ambos took so long.
Sorry to hear Kaz - ring me if you need to talk. Thinking of you and the family.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Sep 13, 2007)

I can understand fully how you feel, we have recently lost our 7 week old nephew to suspected Sids.:cry: It is even worse as like little Robert, Nathans death was sudden and out of the blue.
It is hard to know that someone is gone that looks so perfect


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 13, 2007)

That sucks Odessa, can't imagine what it's like for you and the family


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 13, 2007)

Very sorry to hear. Best wishes for you and the baby's family


----------



## Emydura (Sep 13, 2007)

Why didnt THEY call 000 or rush him to hospital? Most parents would any age. how young are they 16?
what happened to the kid? SIDS?


----------



## Miss B (Sep 13, 2007)

Emydura said:


> Why didnt THEY call 000 or rush him to hospital? Most parents would any age. how young are they 16?


 
From what Odessa said in the original post, the parents of little Robert did not have a phone on them at the time. They were driving, and Odessa's place was the first they came across so they stopped and asked for help. It also sounds like it is a fairly rural area, so I can't imagine there would have been a hospital handy. It sounds to me like they did the right thing in stopping to ask for help. 

I really feel for all involved; it must be a tragic thing to have gone through.


----------



## Mystery (Sep 13, 2007)

Miss B said:


> From what Odessa said in the original post, the parents of little Robert did not have a phone on them at the time. They were driving, and Odessa's place was the first they came across so they stopped and asked for help. It also sounds like it is a fairly rural area, so I can't imagine there would have been a hospital handy. It sounds to me like they did the right thing in stopping to ask for help.
> 
> I really feel for all involved; it must be a tragic thing to have gone through.



You are right Miss B. Odie lives out in the bush!! Nearest hospital 45mins away. Didn't Odie say the young couple didn't have a phone. 30mins for the ambos to get there is fairly good considering. Very unfortunate.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 13, 2007)

Emydura said:


> Why didnt THEY call 000 or rush him to hospital? Most parents would any age. how young are they 16?
> what happened to the kid? SIDS?



To clarify things one more time just for you EMydura!!!

THEY did not have a phone I called 000 when they got here.
Hospital is a minimum 45minute trip thats as long as you dont hit a kangaroo or two.
These parents were distraught and came to us for help their nearest neighbour

I answer your last question" what happened to the kid"? with great contempt as YOU did not obviously read the whole thread correctly !!! The kid died cause as yet unknown!!! By the way the kids name was ROBBIE a little respect goes a long way.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

It's quite strange that this post is on this website, as Robert was my cousin. I wasn't close with his parents but it's sent shockwaves through the family. The circumstances are very unfortunate.

Cheers


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 13, 2007)

Odessa, please keep us informed if they find out what happened to Robbie. 

Hope your coping ok.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Miss B (Sep 13, 2007)

That's really sad... sorry to hear that Jonno


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

My condolensces to you Jonno and also to your family. I hope you all cope ok


----------



## Emydura (Sep 13, 2007)

They should get a phone! Having a baby that far from a hospital and no phone is asking for trouble, especiallly on a rural property. Naturally I feel sorry for the parents, nobody should bury their child.


----------



## Bigbird (Sep 14, 2007)

Very sorry to hear. My thoughts are with you and the family.

Emydura - I really don't think that this is the time for criticism. You are entitled to your opinion, but maybe you should exercise a little tact.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree Big Bird. This is most certainly not the time nor place for such criticism. Think about your opinion and how it is going to affect those who are grieving before posting Emydura


----------



## channi (Sep 14, 2007)

Jonno, I am sorry for your loss and that of your family.


----------



## channi (Sep 14, 2007)

snake girl i am also sorry for the loss of your little nephew and hope your family are all coping


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

Critiscism? Suggesting a phone is a good idea? Must be global warming/genetic abhoration, folk have incredibly thin skin these days! 
Its the 21st century for gods sake, who dosent have a phone for emergencies? even a mobile ph.
Sorry if im not having an emotional breakdown, but its just a story on the internet! Im not related, I dont know them, dont expect me to pretend im devestated. THAT would be more of an insult and less tactful to me, a big show of fake concern from total strangers.
That dosent mean I dont have compassion. How dare you judge me, get off the horse!


----------



## Mystery (Sep 14, 2007)

What the hell would a phone do anyway - they live 45 minutes from town!!! Obviously it was to late!! Put yourself in their shoes for a minute. As far as judging - you should never have replied to the thread in the first place - that is what you did JUDGED.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

And how do you know what circumstances they face to not have a phone? Its not just a story on the internet to all the rest of us who are able to put ourselves into that situation and know how tragic it would be. You have a twisted way of showing compassion.


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

On the contrary, I asked questions and made observations, I did not judge, however you too are entitled to your opinion. As I said, The death of any child is tradgic, been there seen that, but I will not carry on to complete strangers as if im family , they dont know me from a bar of soap, condolences should only be expressed if they are sincere, especially in such tradgic circumstances.
I am not robot programmed to say 'whats expected', whats the point in uselessly parroting the same sentiments already expressed by dozens of others? 'sorry for your loss, etc bla bla, rings hollow!
Im not a bloody hallmark card! and nobody whos just lost a child is even vaguely conforted by hollow sentiments expressed for the sake of it on the internet by total strangers!, Nobody!


----------



## Mystery (Sep 14, 2007)

It may not ring hollow to the person involved - if they didn't want condolences from ppl they didn't know they would not have posted on the internet. Anyway, I can't see the sense in arguing over something so tragic.


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

The parents didnt post it! Does the thread starter want sympathetic sentiments from total strangers?
She did what she could, kudos to her, sad story, end of story.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

If you couldnt express sincere condolences why did you post on here at all? Do you think people who have suffered this tragic loss are going to sitting there thinking "oh we should have had a phone" ???


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

I merely expressed my first thoughts about a story that was very unexpected on a reptile site, my first impression was that the circumstances were tradgic but odd. period. for people who dont want to argue about a tradgety your doing well. If my thoughts upset you, why didnt you start another thread instead of 'ruining'
this tearjerker? Gimme a break.


----------



## Mystery (Sep 14, 2007)

Emydura said:


> I merely expressed my first thoughts about a story that was very unexpected on a reptile site, my first impression was that the circumstances were tradgic but odd. period. for people who dont want to argue about a tradgety your doing well. If my thoughts upset you, why didnt you start another thread instead of 'ruining'
> this tearjerker? Gimme a break.



How dare you!! Not that you would give a hoot, but to any that do I just tried to ring Odie and things are very serious for her. I'm not willing to say, but I think we all need to keep her in our thoughts.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 14, 2007)

Emydura, I think the last thing Odie needs right now is for this thread to degrade into a petty argument.



Emydura said:


> Does the thread starter want sympathetic sentiments from total strangers?


 
Total strangers? Odie has many friends on this site and she has obviously been quite badly affected by this tragedy. Your insensetive comments are not helping and I suggest you keep them to yourself.


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

> She did what she could, kudos to her, sad story, end of story.


 
Im not here to 'help', im not a greif counciler. Im here for Reptiles....oh wait this is www.hallmark.com 
P.s Joe Blow from bald hill says 'Sorry for your loss, how tradgic, poor you" etc etc


----------



## Mystery (Sep 14, 2007)

Emydura said:


> P.s Joe Blow from bald hill says 'Sorry for your loss, how tradgic, poor you" etc etc



You need to climb back under that rock you came from. By the way - where do you come from?


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

I have her in my thoughts Mystery which is why im so angry that one person has taken it upon themselves to ruin the condolences this thread is offering


----------



## Mystery (Sep 14, 2007)

Niomi said:


> I have her in my thoughts Mystery which is why im so angry that one person has taken it upon themselves to ruin the condolences this thread is offering



That one person is like a puff of smoke. Real tough when hiding behind a computer


----------



## Miss B (Sep 14, 2007)

Emydura said:


> Im here for Reptiles....


 
Then perhaps you should stay out of the Chit Chat forum.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

Im not gonna ask questions Mystery but i really do hope Odie is going to be ok. If possible try to avoid letting her see what has happened to this thread i dont think it would be a good idea if she saw it


----------



## Mystery (Sep 14, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Then perhaps you should stay out of the Chit Chat forum.



Exactly Miss B - couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Mystery (Sep 14, 2007)

Niomi said:


> Im not gonna ask questions Mystery but i really do hope Odie is going to be ok. If possible try to avoid letting her see what has happened to this thread i dont think it would be a good idea if she saw it



I can tell you Niomi - she won't be seeing it from where she is.


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

Im from Bald Hill. Hey you holer than thous attacked me just for askin why they didnt have a phone, you could've ignored it, you chose to express yourself again and again and I replied you. You took equal part in 'ruining' the thread.
I dont offer insincere condolences to total strangers, its meaningless. Get over it!
I will not reply further to encourage your blind pointless aggression.



> What the hell would a phone do anyway - they live 45 minutes from town!!!


 
It would have offered immediate instruction by trained proffessionals that may or may not have saved the childs life if done immediately rather than driving half hour in panic to the nearest neighbour! Better a chance at the earliest than the circumstances that came about!



> She did what she could, kudos to her, sad story, end of story.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

I really do feel for her.... Nobody should ever have to go through what she did and it would be one of the heardest things anyone would ever have to deal with. Please let her know that we are all thinking about her at this hard time


----------



## Mystery (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Heaps Niomi.


----------



## horsenz (Sep 14, 2007)

Emydura said:


> It would have offered immediate instruction by trained proffessionals that may or may not have saved the childs life if done immediately rather than driving half hour in panic to the nearest neighbour! Better a chance at the earliest than the circumstances that came about!




odessa, we're sorry to hear about this whole ordeal . My husband and i can both relate to this, having nearly lost our own child, and because we both work as paramedics unfortunately we see this on a regular basis, and though we see it often , NOTHING prepares you for the death of an infant, especially in your arms.
emydura i don't believe for a minute you have been there done that when it comes to dead children, to make a comment such as that just makes you out to be what 99% of people on this forum would think of you.( i would type it but don't want an infraction)
your comments aren't welcome and if you dont like the idea of this thread dont BLOODY READ IT.
and as for the paragraph i have quoted above unless you really know what your talking abOUT AND WHAT INSTRUCTIONS AMBULANCE COMMS WOULD HAVE OFFERED I SUGGEST THAT YOU STOP YOUR PATHETIC DRIBBLE.:evil:


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

Rofl, such angry little people! Are you saying they wouldnt have offered expert instruction to check the kids airways, expired air rescisitation etc etc Horseass? Pretty shoddy ambo's if they didnt tell parents what to do till help arrived!
99% of statistics are made up by angry little people unable to express themselves articulately!
The pathetic dribble is coming from soppy sentimentalist like yourself who are afraid of saying anything that might upset somebody, despite it being reasonable comment.
You are carrying on as though I have ridiculed her valient effort to save the kid!
I simply made an observation, the same kind of observation you hypocrits would make if you read the same story in the bloody newspaper! 'How sad, wonder why they had no phone with a brandnew baby?"
Get over yourselves!


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

Emydura;935115 I will not reply further to encourage your blind pointless aggression.[/quote said:


> Why dont you take some of your own advice and butt out of this thread you are very obviously not wanted here


----------



## tan (Sep 14, 2007)

Well Congratulations, another thread gone to cr#p. I am curious Mystery, as I did sincerely offer my condolences, where is Odie now that she can't read this? That statement has left me thinking..... I feel for that poor family, regardless of any situation that we don't know full facts about, no one deserves to bury their child.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 14, 2007)

Emydura said:


> the same kind of observation you hypocrits would make if you read the same story in the bloody newspaper!


 
Emydura, this is not 'some story in a newspaper' and your comments are extremely offensive to those who have been directly affected by the death of this child. Show a little bit of respect.


----------



## hornet (Sep 14, 2007)

ignore it and it might go away, odie has heaps of friends here who feel sorry for her, i have met her and she is an awsome person and ican tell how much this is affecting her.


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

Careful Tan, they'll be accusing you of being tactless next. How dare you ask why she wont see the thread, you should be expressing soppy condolences "in her time of tradgedy etc etc etc" only, according to this lot!



> no one deserves to bury their child.


 
Hey I said that, Wheres my browny points?



> Emydura, this is not 'some story in a newspaper'


 
Newspaper/online, makes no difference to a total stranger does it! There is no reason a simple question/observation should be considered offensive . Im quite sure its been harrowing for those involved, no ******* sherlock! I already said its sad, no parent should have to bury their child etc, What the ******* more do you want? I dont know the parents, I dont know the thread starter, any soppy already over expressed sentiment from me would be pointless and more insensitive!


----------



## Niomi (Sep 14, 2007)

I think what we all want is for you to leave this thread....


----------



## Emydura (Sep 14, 2007)

Then stop Harping on at me you bloody Over sensitive Angry mob! Go burn down a mill or something so this never happens again! :rollseyes:


----------



## Jozz (Sep 14, 2007)

Why does everyone keep replying to this insensitive fool! If he/she had been ignored in the first place, there would only be one very poorly delivered "question" by them, instead of continuing insensitive posts. People on here need to learn to ignore people like this, and not give them the chance to continue. I know it's hard not to, but you just have to bite your tongue (fingers).


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 14, 2007)

My sympathies go out to you Odie.


----------



## cement (Sep 14, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of this tragedy, I have kids and would be heartbroken if this happened. 
Sincere condolences to all affected by his passing.

Forget the freakshow, he is obviously a spoilt brat if you read his sig.


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm sorry at the loss of the child odie =( *hug* my thoughts are with you your son and your family


----------



## horsenz (Sep 14, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Why does everyone keep replying to this insensitive fool! If he/she had been ignored in the first place, there would only be one very poorly delivered "question" by them, instead of continuing insensitive posts. People on here need to learn to ignore people like this, and not give them the chance to continue. I know it's hard not to, but you just have to bite your tongue (fingers).




your right, and i am sorry for giving him the time of day, it just makes me irate when peeps can be so insensitive.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 14, 2007)

Emydura is now taking a forced one week holiday from APS. Hopefully he will play nice when he returns.



Hix


----------



## JayM (Sep 14, 2007)

After reading this thread, i do not understand what is wrong with some people!!


----------



## Mystery (Sep 15, 2007)

tan said:


> Well Congratulations, another thread gone to cr#p. I am curious Mystery, as I did sincerely offer my condolences, where is Odie now that she can't read this? That statement has left me thinking..... I feel for that poor family, regardless of any situation that we don't know full facts about, no one deserves to bury their child.



I'm sorry Tan - I really can't say, I will say that she is in the right place at the moment. I have said this because I know you were thinking the worse.


----------



## tan (Sep 15, 2007)

No, not the worst just that she might be having a hard time coping, I hope she is well and takes solace in the fact that she tried.....


----------



## eladidare (Sep 15, 2007)

you have my deapest sympathies...
Ryan


----------



## wombat (Sep 15, 2007)

Mystery said:


> I'm sorry Tan - I really can't say, I will say that she is in the right place at the moment. I have said this because I know you were thinking the worse.



Mystery, I don't know if you are in contact with Odie but if you are, please pass on the love that most of the members of APS have for her during this time.

She will *never* get over it, but in time (and it will take time), she will learn to cope.

My thoughts and prayers are with her (and her family) and with Robbie's family.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2007)

really sorry to hear that


----------

